# GRE or GMAT?



## sakshisingh (Oct 13, 2016)

My cousin is willing to take MS in abroad. So which exam is Good, GRE or GMAT?


----------



## sayacharming (Oct 24, 2016)

Definitely,GRE. Because, It is easy as new GRE Pattern is flexible to learn and score.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

sakshisingh said:


> My cousin is willing to take MS in abroad. So which exam is Good, GRE or GMAT?



IMO GMAT is good if you are targetting busiiness schools(read MBA).


----------



## enzoeducation (Jun 16, 2017)

Gmat is good.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2017)

enzoeducation said:


> Gmat is good.


repped.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

sakshisingh said:


> My cousin is willing to take MS in abroad. So which exam is Good, GRE or GMAT?


GMAT is for MBA 
GRE is for MS

Depending on what he wants to do, ask him to take one accordingly.

He will most probably need to appear in the TOEFL exam too to prove his english proficiency,


----------

